

Facebook Apps Disabled - larkinrichards
https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/702273849788774

======
greenyoda
Existing discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6208967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6208967)

